# Dal Cile: Pellegrini sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan.



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato dai media cileni, Pellegrini, ex tecnico del Manchester City, sarà il nuovo tecnico del Milan. Il cileno ha battuto la concorrenza di Unai Emery. Pellegrini è in vacanza e tra un pò tornerà in Cile dove parteciperà ad un torneo di golf in programma il 22 giugno. Successivamente, partirà per Milano per firmare con il Milan e programmare la prossima stagione.


Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

up


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2016)

Inutile dire magari perchè Pellegrini vorrebbe dire inevitabilmente cessione. Quanto all'allenatore in sé a me non piace, ma è inutile dire che sia meglio dei vari Brocchi, Giampaolo, ecc. e che lo preferisco pure a Garcia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media cileni, Pellegrini, ex tecnico del Manchester City, sarà il nuovo tecnico del Milan. Il cileno ha battuto la concorrenza di Unai Emery. Pellegrini è in vacanza e tra un pò tornerà in Cile dove parteciperà ad un torneo di golf in programma il 22 giugno. Successivamente, partirà per Milano per firmare con il Milan e programmare la prossima stagione.



Fa un po' sorridere quel ''battuto la concorrenza'', sappiamo tutti che il PSG è arrivato e tanti saluti.


Comunque sia la ritengo un'ipotesi molto credibile, non mi entusiasma sicuramente ma potrebbe sorprendere, d'altronde (sigh) non siamo molto diversi da quel Malaga e quel Villarreal che portò discretamente in alto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2016)

*Direttamente dal Cile giungono aggiornamenti riguardanti il possibile nuovo allenatore rossonero. El Grafico afferma che il tecnico cileno avrebbe accorciato le sue vacanze per essere a disposizione del Milan. Pellegrini infatti tornerà lunedì prossimo nella sua terra natia, dove il 22 giugno giocherà una gara di golf. Poi dopo qualche ora dovrebbe tornare in Europa, direzione Italia, per legarsi alla società rossonera (il suo programma, invece, prevedeva che restasse in Cile fino a fine mese). 

Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Giugno 2016)

Della stampa cilena non mi fido neanche un po.

Comunque, se significa cessione, anche topo gigio andrebbe bene in panca.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Direttamente dal Cile giungono aggiornamenti riguardanti il possibile nuovo allenatore rossonero. El Grafico afferma che il tecnico cileno avrebbe accorciato le sue vacanze per essere a disposizione del Milan. Pellegrini infatti tornerà lunedì prossimo nella sua terra natia, dove il 22 giugno giocherà una gara di golf. Poi dopo qualche ora dovrebbe tornare in Europa, direzione Italia, per legarsi alla società rossonera (il suo programma, invece, prevedeva che restasse in Cile fino a fine mese).
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.*



Si chiude dopo il 15, quindi preparate i tampax.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Direttamente dal Cile giungono aggiornamenti riguardanti il possibile nuovo allenatore rossonero. El Grafico afferma che il tecnico cileno avrebbe accorciato le sue vacanze per essere a disposizione del Milan. Pellegrini infatti tornerà lunedì prossimo nella sua terra natia, dove il 22 giugno giocherà una gara di golf. Poi dopo qualche ora dovrebbe tornare in Europa, direzione Italia, per legarsi alla società rossonera (il suo programma, invece, prevedeva che restasse in Cile fino a fine mese).
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.*



Non mi entusiasma tantissimo ma per iniziare andrebbe più che bene. Siamo allenati da BROCCHI. Non dimentichiamolo mai.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2016)

meglio di brocchi, ma non mi entusiasma per niente, preferisco Garcia.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2016)

Tatticamente è scandaloso...
Però meglio lui che brocchi, anche perché significherebbe cessione.


----------



## daframax (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Direttamente dal Cile giungono aggiornamenti riguardanti il possibile nuovo allenatore rossonero. El Grafico afferma che il tecnico cileno avrebbe accorciato le sue vacanze per essere a disposizione del Milan. Pellegrini infatti tornerà lunedì prossimo nella sua terra natia, dove il 22 giugno giocherà una gara di golf. Poi dopo qualche ora dovrebbe tornare in Europa, direzione Italia, per legarsi alla società rossonera (il suo programma, invece, prevedeva che restasse in Cile fino a fine mese).
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.*



Allo stato attuale delle cose è un upgrade notevole e in più significa cessione, ben venga la trasformazione da brocchi a pellegrini


----------



## siioca (7 Giugno 2016)

Un buon allenatore di esperienza , non è il massimo ma va più che bene poi magari potrebbe portare isco al Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Direttamente dal Cile giungono aggiornamenti riguardanti il possibile nuovo allenatore rossonero. El Grafico afferma che il tecnico cileno avrebbe accorciato le sue vacanze per essere a disposizione del Milan. Pellegrini infatti tornerà lunedì prossimo nella sua terra natia, dove il 22 giugno giocherà una gara di golf. Poi dopo qualche ora dovrebbe tornare in Europa, direzione Italia, per legarsi alla società rossonera (il suo programma, invece, prevedeva che restasse in Cile fino a fine mese).
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.*



*Quotate*


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media cileni, Pellegrini, ex tecnico del Manchester City, sarà il nuovo tecnico del Milan. Il cileno ha battuto la concorrenza di Unai Emery. Pellegrini è in vacanza e tra un pò tornerà in Cile dove parteciperà ad un torneo di golf in programma il 22 giugno. Successivamente, partirà per Milano per firmare con il Milan e programmare la prossima stagione.
> 
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Direttamente dal Cile giungono aggiornamenti riguardanti il possibile nuovo allenatore rossonero. El Grafico afferma che il tecnico cileno avrebbe accorciato le sue vacanze per essere a disposizione del Milan. Pellegrini infatti tornerà lunedì prossimo nella sua terra natia, dove il 22 giugno giocherà una gara di golf. Poi dopo qualche ora dovrebbe tornare in Europa, direzione Italia, per legarsi alla società rossonera (il suo programma, invece, prevedeva che restasse in Cile fino a fine mese).
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.*




premetto che non sono affatto un estimatore di Pellegrini, non lo prenderei mai per puntare a vincere qualcosa, ma qui si parla di rifondare e rinascere, e viste le alternative lui va benissimo, Emery e Simeone sarebbero stati il massimo, ma non si può pretendere chissà che cosa visto gli ultimi anni giusto?
e poi inutile dire che Pellegrini equivarrebbe a cessione certa... aspettiamo


----------



## Butcher (7 Giugno 2016)

Ma quando mai c'hanno preso i sudamericani!


----------



## zamp2010 (7 Giugno 2016)

Almemo e un allenatore, cioe non il massimo ma un upgrade Che ha allenato in paio di grandi club


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media cileni, Pellegrini, ex tecnico del Manchester City, sarà il nuovo tecnico del Milan. Il cileno ha battuto la concorrenza di Unai Emery. Pellegrini è in vacanza e tra un pò tornerà in Cile dove parteciperà ad un torneo di golf in programma il 22 giugno. Successivamente, partirà per Milano per firmare con il Milan e programmare la prossima stagione.
> 
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.



cose positive :
- lui ovviamente vuol dire cessione....ergo ci voleva una notizia del genere
- ha molta esperienza
- è un allenatore vero, al contrario dei nostri ultimi """EROI"""""
- ItalMilan scongiurato

cose negative :
- non è un nome per creare un ciclo vincente
- non mi piace la sua mentalità calcistica
- preferivo Emery (grazie al bip )

cmq come ogni giocatore/allenatore parte da zero...quindi giudicherò col tempo....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2016)

Non mi piace molto, ma non sono nella condizione di poter fare lo schizzinoso dato che in panchina abbiamo Brocchi.


----------



## koti (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Direttamente dal Cile giungono aggiornamenti riguardanti il possibile nuovo allenatore rossonero. El Grafico afferma che il tecnico cileno avrebbe accorciato le sue vacanze per essere a disposizione del Milan. Pellegrini infatti tornerà lunedì prossimo nella sua terra natia, dove il 22 giugno giocherà una gara di golf. Poi dopo qualche ora dovrebbe tornare in Europa, direzione Italia, per legarsi alla società rossonera (il suo programma, invece, prevedeva che restasse in Cile fino a fine mese).
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.*


22 giugno? Tutto tornerebbe.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Direttamente dal Cile giungono aggiornamenti riguardanti il possibile nuovo allenatore rossonero. El Grafico afferma che il tecnico cileno avrebbe accorciato le sue vacanze per essere a disposizione del Milan. Pellegrini infatti tornerà lunedì prossimo nella sua terra natia, dove il 22 giugno giocherà una gara di golf. Poi dopo qualche ora dovrebbe tornare in Europa, direzione Italia, per legarsi alla società rossonera (il suo programma, invece, prevedeva che restasse in Cile fino a fine mese).
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.*



Se viene vuol dire che la cessione è fatta.. il che è positivo.

Però onestamente non credo sia quello giusto. Questi allenatori stranieri, purtroppo, hanno fallito praticamente tutti al Milan.E non solo nel periodo Berlusconiano.

Però non c'è nulla in giro. Quello perfetto per ripartire era Conte. O ancora meglio Emery.. ma purtroppo è andata questa volta.

Certo avrei fatto follie per Simeone.. ma se non voleva il PSG..


----------



## Gekyn (7 Giugno 2016)

Rispetto a italbrocchigiampa sarebbe un upgrade non tanto a livello tattico, ma a livello di mentalità! Ed è questo l'importante!!


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

Eh certo, il tormentone Emery è finito e ora tocca a Pellegrini.

Il prossimo chi sarà? Garcia? Villas Boas?


----------



## Antijuventino (7 Giugno 2016)

Leonardo, Allegri, Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovic e Brocchi...
Forse dopo quasi 10 anni riusciamo a mettere in panchina qualcuno di decente... quasi mi commuovo


----------



## Roger84 (7 Giugno 2016)

Non è Emery che per me era il top, ma è un allenatore d'esperienza, internazionale, ha allenato grandi squadre e non verrebbe di certo per allenare una squadra si e no da Europa League!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2016)

A me Pellegrini non convince per fare un progetto nuovo perche non sa scegliere, nel City con piu di 600 mln di euri in 3 anni ha fallito alla grande, solo nella scorsa stagione hanno investito piu di 200 mln di euri per comprare Steerling e compagnia per poi vincere assolutamente nulla. Un Milan cinese secondo io dovreve puntare su altro profilo.


----------



## Roger84 (7 Giugno 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> A me Pellegrini non convince per fare un progetto nuovo perche non sa scegliere, nel City con piu di 600 mln di euri in 3 anni ha fallito alla grande, solo nella scorsa stagione hanno investito piu di 200 mln di euri per comprare Steerling e compagnia per poi vincere assolutamente nulla. Un Milan cinese secondo io dovreve puntare su altro profilo.



C'è poca roba in giro ora come ora disponibile....


----------



## DannySa (7 Giugno 2016)

Magari, vorrebbe dire cessione CERTA.
Questo non verrebbe a farsi prendere per l'ano da degli incompetenti allo sbaraglio.


----------



## DannySa (7 Giugno 2016)

Piccole differenze con Sinisa.
Galliani: Siny che facciamo rinnoviamo a De Jong? 
Sinisa: Sì, certo, fai pure, qui al Milan mi sto divertendo un mondo.
Galliani: Siny, Kucka lo prendo? e Balo?
Sinisa: Certo certo, qui al Milan è tutto bello, posso pure fare le battutine quando e dove mi pare.

Galliani: Sig Pellegrini, che ne dice di Pavoletti? 
Pellegrini: chi? arrivederci, arrivederci.


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Giugno 2016)

Oltre a cessione certa vorrebbe dire investimenti


----------



## __king george__ (7 Giugno 2016)

se Pellegrini significa cessione mi compro il poster a grandezza naturale tridimensionale...accetterei anche Giampaolo pur di assicurarmi la cessione figuriamoci Pellegrini...

(che per inciso anche a me non fa impazzire


----------



## ignaxio (7 Giugno 2016)

Al momento l'importante è prendere un allenatore che ci porti in CHL


----------



## kollaps (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media cileni, Pellegrini, ex tecnico del Manchester City, sarà il nuovo tecnico del Milan. Il cileno ha battuto la concorrenza di Unai Emery. Pellegrini è in vacanza e tra un pò tornerà in Cile dove parteciperà ad un torneo di golf in programma il 22 giugno. Successivamente, partirà per Milano per firmare con il Milan e programmare la prossima stagione.
> 
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.



Come avevo già "pronosticato" per me le opzioni erano due:
- Emery con Bacca
- Pellegrini con Ibra

Ibra escludeva Emery e viceversa... Andato lui, ci rimane la seconda opzione...
Vedremo. Di certo l'attesa non sarà breve, ma rimango fiducioso 
Inoltre, il pro di pellegrini è che molti suoi pupilli al city verranno epurati probabilmente da guardiola ed essendo scadenza 2017 (vedi Fernandinho, jesus navas) potrebbero essere acquistati senza grandi esborsi. 
Attenzione anche a Isco


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Al momento l'importante è prendere un allenatore che ci porti in CHL



Basta con sta maledetta Champions!

Dobbiamo prendere un allenatore che ci faccia VINCERE lo scudetto! VINCERE.


----------



## danykz (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media cileni, Pellegrini, ex tecnico del Manchester City, sarà il nuovo tecnico del Milan. Il cileno ha battuto la concorrenza di Unai Emery. Pellegrini è in vacanza e tra un pò tornerà in Cile dove parteciperà ad un torneo di golf in programma il 22 giugno. Successivamente, partirà per Milano per firmare con il Milan e programmare la prossima stagione.
> 
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.


Ottimo, di sicuro con pellegrini non puoi comprare pavoletti !!


----------



## Heaven (7 Giugno 2016)

Non mi fido della notizia, ma a me Pellegrini piace tantissimo


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta con sta maledetta Champions!
> 
> Dobbiamo prendere un allenatore che ci faccia VINCERE lo scudetto! VINCERE.


Al primo anno non vinci niente purtroppo, ci sono squadre (Juve e Roma) più avanti, la stessa Inter probabilmente oltre il terzo posto non ci andrà, specialmente se resta il Mancio. Dobbiamo metterci in testa che al Milan bisogna innanzitutto ricostruire una mentalità e quella non la trovi certo sul mercato.


----------



## Roger84 (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta con sta maledetta Champions!
> 
> Dobbiamo prendere un allenatore che ci faccia VINCERE lo scudetto! VINCERE.



Per recuperare il gap con la Juve considerando la nostra situazione attuale, faresti fatica anche con 100Milioni di Euro da dare a un Sabatini o Braida che sia...
Il Napoli e la Roma facendo un ottimo mercato oculato e considerando che non abbiamo tanto per cambiare le coppe, puoi anche prenderle...ma la Juve fin da subito la vedo dura!


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Come avevo già "pronosticato" per me le opzioni erano due:
> - Emery con Bacca
> - Pellegrini con Ibra
> 
> ...



Isco con Pellegrini penso sia praticamente certo


----------



## Dapone (8 Giugno 2016)

Quando si accaserà altrove chi troveranno? Garcia?


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Isco con Pellegrini penso sia praticamente certo



Non si muove da Madrid.


----------



## Crox93 (8 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Eh certo, il tormentone Emery è finito e ora tocca a Pellegrini.
> 
> Il prossimo chi sarà? Garcia? Villas Boas?



Infatti, la famosissima stampa cilena.


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non si muove da Madrid.



Chi lo dice? 
Zizou?? Per fargli fare 20 minuti a partita??


----------



## koti (8 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Al primo anno non vinci niente purtroppo, ci sono squadre (Juve e Roma) più avanti, la stessa Inter probabilmente oltre il terzo posto non ci andrà, specialmente se resta il Mancio. Dobbiamo metterci in testa che al Milan bisogna innanzitutto ricostruire una mentalità e quella non la trovi certo sul mercato.


Anche perchè la Juve in serie A è praticamente imbattibile, parliamo di una squadra che l'anno scorso ha ottenuto 24 vittorie in 25 partite, e probabilmente questa estate si rinforzerà pure.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non si muove da Madrid.



Quoto è legato a Zidane. E quando lo farà andrà in Inghilterra.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Giugno 2016)

Chissenefrega se vuol dire cessione e addio a Brocchi


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> isco con pellegrini penso sia praticamente certo



ma-ga-ri


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2016)

È un ottimo allenatore, per dire se arrivasse uno tra lui, hiddink, villas Boas o van gaal sarei contento


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (8 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> È un ottimo allenatore, per dire se arrivasse uno tra lui, hiddink, villas Boas o van gaal sarei contento



Che nomi, mamma mia. Ma non sarebbe meglio Donadoni?


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Che nomi, mamma mia. Ma non sarebbe meglio Donadoni?



No.


----------



## marcokaka (8 Giugno 2016)

Anche io mi accodo a chi dice di esser super felice se PELLEGRINI = CESSIONE, anche se come allenatore non mi pare abbia mai dimostrato chissà cosa... anzi, con le risorse esagerate di cui disponeva in questi anni poteva fare molto molto meglio. 
Ad ogni modo, pi che dar peso alle qualità di un grande allenatore è prioritario avere delle prospettive importanti per il futuro. 
La cessione rimane il sogno


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (8 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No.



Se lo dici tu che hai il miglior avatar del forum...(davvero)


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2016)

PellegrinO mi fa abbastanza defecare, ma sarebbe a tutti gli effetti il segnale della cessione ed è cmq un allenatore di caratura internazionale.

Poi onestamente pure di non vedere Brocchi e Giampaolo, ci metterei pure o'trak sulla panchina


----------



## Serginho (8 Giugno 2016)

A me non piace ma rispetto a quelli che ci hanno accostato non e' oro ma platino. Emery purtroppo va al Psg quindi pazienza. Mi va bene perche' Pellegrini in panchina farebbe rima con cessione


----------



## danjr (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> PellegrinO mi fa abbastanza defecare, ma sarebbe a tutti gli effetti il segnale della cessione ed è cmq un allenatore di caratura internazionale.
> 
> Poi onestamente pure di non vedere Brocchi e Giampaolo, ci metterei pure o'trak sulla panchina


Si è appena svincolato O'Trak


----------



## daframax (8 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Al primo anno non vinci niente purtroppo, ci sono squadre (Juve e Roma) più avanti, la stessa Inter probabilmente oltre il terzo posto non ci andrà, specialmente se resta il Mancio. Dobbiamo metterci in testa che al Milan bisogna innanzitutto ricostruire una mentalità e quella non la trovi certo sul mercato.



quoto aggiungendo che è necessario recuperare un po' di fiducia anche noi tifosi, siamo (chi più, chi meno) ammorbati da un isterismo in perfetta legge di Murphy: siamo abituati che se qualcosa può andare storto, probabilmente lo farà. 
Spero nella svolta anche per questo, un tifoso dovrebbe vivere le vicende sportive e societarie con un minimo di libidine, a volte va bene, altre va male. 
Per noi è diventata una processione di psicodrammi continua, e deve finire


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Se lo dici tu che hai il miglior avatar del forum...(davvero)



Ahahahah

Sono prevenuto comunque, non è detto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Giugno 2016)

A me piaceva solamente Emery.

Ma l'alternativa è Brocchi, quindi...


----------



## medjai (8 Giugno 2016)

Il canale 24horas, versione online della Televisione Nazionale Cilena, la televisione più grandi di Cile pure ha riportato la informazione di El Gráfico su Pellegrini. Aggiunge che il DT avrà il dovere di riportare al Milan in Europa dopo 3 anni.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Che nomi, mamma mia. Ma non sarebbe meglio Donadoni?



No


----------



## Tic (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> PellegrinO mi fa abbastanza defecare, ma sarebbe a tutti gli effetti il segnale della cessione ed è cmq un allenatore di caratura internazionale.
> 
> Poi onestamente pure di non vedere Brocchi e Giampaolo, ci metterei pure o'trak sulla panchina



ahahahahha, questa è da firma


----------



## Casnop (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media cileni, Pellegrini, ex tecnico del Manchester City, sarà il nuovo tecnico del Milan. Il cileno ha battuto la concorrenza di Unai Emery. Pellegrini è in vacanza e tra un pò tornerà in Cile dove parteciperà ad un torneo di golf in programma il 22 giugno. Successivamente, partirà per Milano per firmare con il Milan e programmare la prossima stagione.
> 
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.


Dovessimo giudicare il livello delle squadre sinora allenate, paradossalmente si direbbe che Pellegrini darebbe più garanzie di Emery... Una battuta, Emery era preferibile sotto ogni punto di vista, ma i tempi della cessione del club non erano evidentemente compatibili con i suoi progetti professionali. Peccato, pazienza, si va avanti. Pellegrini ha una reputazione da top club assoluti, il suo arrivo e' sinonimo di grandi investimenti sul mercato e risultati immediati sul campo: non verrebbe mai a svernare per tirare su una banda da Europa League. Ha avuto sinora una carriera superiore alle sue qualità tecniche, ma sa gestire uno spogliatoio di star ed una dirigenza che spinge. Con Sampaoli ci saremmo divertiti di più, ma Pellegrini sa come si legge un albo d'oro, ed i cinesi pure, ecco perché l'hanno scelto. Ok, passi pure per firmare, non prima del 19, abbiamo da fare, tutti.


----------



## Sotiris (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media cileni, Pellegrini, ex tecnico del Manchester City, sarà il nuovo tecnico del Milan. Il cileno ha battuto la concorrenza di Unai Emery. Pellegrini è in vacanza e tra un pò tornerà in Cile dove parteciperà ad un torneo di golf in programma il 22 giugno. Successivamente, partirà per Milano per firmare con il Milan e programmare la prossima stagione.
> 
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.



Persona e allenatore di alto profilo.
Inutile dire che il suo ingaggio significherebbe che ......


----------



## neversayconte (8 Giugno 2016)

mi entusiasma zero. 
significa avere anche poca fantasia nello scegliere il coach.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

Sono moto diffidente, conoscete la mia predilezione per i mister italiani,

che stile di gioco e che moduli usa?


----------



## Sotiris (8 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sono moto diffidente, conoscete la mia predilezione per i mister italiani,
> 
> che stile di gioco e che moduli usa?



Sa usare diversi sistemi di gioco...quest'anno ho visto spesso un4-4-2 quadrato alla Capello ma può fare anche un 4-2-3-1 che maschera un 4-5-1. È uno concreto.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> mi entusiasma zero.
> significa avere anche poca fantasia nello scegliere il coach.





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sono moto diffidente, conoscete la mia predilezione per i mister italiani,
> 
> che stile di gioco e che moduli usa?



No ma sul serio, si parla di pellegrini al posto di brocchi e giampaolo e c'e chi si lamenta pure?


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2016)

Pellegrini non mi piace ma è sinonimo di grande serietà professionale e soprattutto questo è uno che lavora solo con club milionari..non si mette certo ad allenare Poli e Montolivo


----------



## ps18ps (8 Giugno 2016)

Pellegrini non è certo un nome che scalda il cuore, ma visto che era in ballottaggio con Emery, penso che i cinesi dopo l'entrata in scena del PSG abbiano deciso di puntare tutto su di lui. Comunque ha fatto una buona carriera raggiungendo la semifinale con il Villareal ( se non sbaglio) e il City, facendo ottime cose anche con il malaga e lanciando Isco. Anche al real se non sbaglio fece il record di punti e arrivò dietro al Barca di Guardiola. Probabilmente tra gli allenatori disponibili era uno dei profili migliori.


----------



## Sotiris (8 Giugno 2016)

Potrebbe far fare ad Isco il De Bruyne di quest'anno....dietro a Ibra? Sognare con cauto ottimismo non costa nulla....


----------



## Sotiris (8 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Pellegrini non è certo un nome che scalda il cuore, ma visto che era in ballottaggio con Emery, penso che i cinesi dopo l'entrata in scena del PSG abbiano deciso di puntare tutto su di lui. Comunque ha fatto una buona carriera raggiungendo la semifinale con il Villareal ( se non sbaglio) e il City, facendo ottime cose anche con il malaga e lanciando Isco. Anche al real se non sbaglio fece il record di punti e arrivò dietro al Barca di Guardiola. Probabilmente tra gli allenatori disponibili era uno dei profili migliori.



Semifinale champions col villareal..esatto e pure secondo posto in liga...quarti di champions col malaga..


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta con sta maledetta Champions!
> 
> Dobbiamo prendere un allenatore che ci faccia VINCERE lo scudetto! VINCERE.



Amen

La gallianizzazione dei tifosi è desolante


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media cileni, Pellegrini, ex tecnico del Manchester City, sarà il nuovo tecnico del Milan. Il cileno ha battuto la concorrenza di Unai Emery. Pellegrini è in vacanza e tra un pò tornerà in Cile dove parteciperà ad un torneo di golf in programma il 22 giugno. Successivamente, partirà per Milano per firmare con il Milan e programmare la prossima stagione.
> 
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.



Fosse vero mi sembra un'ottima notizia, sia in chiave cessione, sia perché vorrebbe dire che finalmente avremmo in panchina un allenatore autentico e non improvvisato, con esperienza e che saprebbe trattare con gli eventuali grandi giocatori che verrebbero ingaggiati.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> No ma sul serio, si parla di pellegrini al posto di brocchi e giampaolo e c'e chi si lamenta pure?



Appunto. E comunque direi che ha fatto abbastanza bene ovunque. Anche a Madrid, pur non avendo vinto fece 96 punti e lo spogliatoio lo seguiva (e non aveva a che fare proprio con i primi venuti). Per me, dovesse arrivare, sarebbe un'ottima notizia.


----------



## sballotello (8 Giugno 2016)

Pellegrini = Cinesi


----------



## Coripra (8 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se viene vuol dire che la cessione è fatta.. il che è positivo.
> 
> Però onestamente non credo sia quello giusto. Questi allenatori stranieri, purtroppo, hanno fallito praticamente tutti al Milan.E non solo nel periodo Berlusconiano.
> 
> ...



Premesso che sono d'accordo con te (Pellegrini non è quanto auspicavo), pure Emery e Simeone sono stranieri


----------



## Theochedeo (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media cileni, Pellegrini, ex tecnico del Manchester City, sarà il nuovo tecnico del Milan. Il cileno ha battuto la concorrenza di Unai Emery. Pellegrini è in vacanza e tra un pò tornerà in Cile dove parteciperà ad un torneo di golf in programma il 22 giugno. Successivamente, partirà per Milano per firmare con il Milan e programmare la prossima stagione.
> 
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.



isco...


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Appunto. E comunque direi che ha fatto abbastanza bene ovunque. Anche a Madrid, pur non avendo vinto fece 96 punti e lo spogliatoio lo seguiva (e non aveva a che fare proprio con i primi venuti). Per me, dovesse arrivare, sarebbe un'ottima notizia.



Ma certo, per quanto possa non piacere, se arrivasse lui intanto sarebbe un profilo internazionale, esperto ed abituato alle pressioni, tanto lo sappiamo che non si vince quest'anno, quest"anno si rifà tutto nuovo, e si punta ad arrivare 2 o 3, perché la juve in un anno non la prendi manco se vedesse Pogba e dybala


----------



## martinmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Ma dal cile dicono che sia già in viaggio per Milano...

Comunque avrei preferito Blanc..ma come dite tutti passare da Brocchi a Pellegrni è un grosso sospiro..il fatto che poi a manchester non abbia convinto secondo me non è un problema dato che per me pure Guardiola farà fatica.


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma dal cile dicono che sia già in viaggio per Milano...
> 
> Comunque avrei preferito Blanc..ma come dite tutti passare da Brocchi a Pellegrni è un grosso sospiro..il fatto che poi a manchester non abbia convinto secondo me non è un problema dato che per me pure Guardiola farà fatica.



Sostanzialmente a Manchester ha fallito come manager più che come allenatore a mio avviso, ha cannato molti acquisti e i tifosi gli rimproverano quello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

Beh , qui c'è gente che schifa Pellegrini non consapevoli che vorrebbe dire CONFERMA al 100% DELLA CESSIONE ( se ce ne fosse bisogno )


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

Quindi per la Gazzetta anche per i cinesi Pellegrini è caro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh , qui c'è gente che schifa Pellegrini non consapevoli che vorrebbe dire CONFERMA al 100% DELLA CESSIONE ( se ce ne fosse bisogno )





wfiesso ha scritto:


> No ma sul serio, si parla di pellegrini al posto di brocchi e giampaolo e c'e chi si lamenta pure?



Senza offesa trovo illogici i vostri commenti,
e chiaro che Pellegrini significherebbe cessione ai cinesi con annesso nuovo progetto ambizioso,
però proprio in quell'ottica, Pellegrini, sarebbe tutt'altro che un nome ambizioso, altre ai soliti rischi legati all'ambientamento di un tecnico straniero.

Capirei si fosse parlato di Guardiola o Mourinho...


----------



## Sand (8 Giugno 2016)

A me piace moltissimo.
È un uomo pacato e serio negli atteggiamenti, oltre che un ottimo mister.
Ho una voglia esagerata di professionalità e serietà.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Giugno 2016)

Al di là del fatto che Pellegrini significherebbe cessione, ponendo per un attimo che il Milan sarà ceduto, con Emery al Psg e un progetto che deve ancora iniziare e ha mille punti interrogativi, non ci potremmo permettere di molto meglio.
Pellegrini non è sicuramente l'allenatore ideale per una big che vuole vincere subito, anche se tutto sommato a Manchester e Madrid qualcosa di buono ha fatto, ma è un buon allenatore. A Malaga e Villarreal ha fatto i miracoli.


----------



## Milanista 87 (8 Giugno 2016)

Pellegrini scarso ? Mai e poi mai
Per me non è un allenatore da squadre con troppi campioni ma con squadre normali ha fatto un ottimo lavoro 
Al City ha comunque vinto un campionato due coppe e ha raggiunto una semifinale di CL
Per un Milan che deve tornare a lottare per un posto CL può andare bene


----------



## mistergao (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Direttamente dal Cile giungono aggiornamenti riguardanti il possibile nuovo allenatore rossonero. El Grafico afferma che il tecnico cileno avrebbe accorciato le sue vacanze per essere a disposizione del Milan. Pellegrini infatti tornerà lunedì prossimo nella sua terra natia, dove il 22 giugno giocherà una gara di golf. Poi dopo qualche ora dovrebbe tornare in Europa, direzione Italia, per legarsi alla società rossonera (il suo programma, invece, prevedeva che restasse in Cile fino a fine mese).
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.*



Mah...notizia da leggere su due piani:
- arrivano i cinesi (no cinesi=no Pellegrini)
- non ci sono molte alternative, perchè onestamente Pellegrini è stato mandato via da Manchester, con la squadra che aveva ha fatto il minimo sindacale.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (8 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Senza offesa trovo illogici i vostri commenti,
> e chiaro che Pellegrini significherebbe cessione ai cinesi con annesso nuovo progetto ambizioso,
> però proprio in quell'ottica, Pellegrini, sarebbe tutt'altro che un nome ambizioso, altre ai soliti rischi legati all'ambientamento di un tecnico straniero.
> 
> Capirei si fosse parlato di Guardiola o Mourinho...





Per arrivare a Guardiola, Mourinho o Ancelotti tocca passare da Pellegrini...il Milan non è più la squadra di una volta e non si può nemmeno pretendere che i cinesi comprino Bale CR7 o Messi...anche con loro serve programmazione e per me Pellegrini è un nome adeguato per questo scopo...dopo che Pellegrini ci avrà riportato in E. L. e poi in Champions potremmo avere potere sul mercato per poter offrirre un adeguato contratto ad un Guardiola...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Per arrivare a Guardiola, Mourinho o Ancelotti tocca passare da Pellegrini...il Milan non è più la squadra di una volta e non si può nemmeno pretendere che i cinesi comprino Bale CR7 o Messi...anche con loro serve programmazione e per me Pellegrini è un nome adeguato per questo scopo...dopo che Pellegrini ci avrà riportato in E. L. e poi in Champions potremmo avere potere sul mercato per poter offrirre un adeguato contratto ad un Guardiola...



Il problema è che io non considero questo pellegrini superiore alla maggior parte degli allenatori italiani, che costerebbero meno e darebbero più garanzie di'integrarsi, ragazzi la Juve è una tritasassi con Allegri... Allegri!!!!


da come me ne parlate questo mi sembra un Mihalovic con fama internazionale...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dai media cileni, Pellegrini, ex tecnico del Manchester City, sarà il nuovo tecnico del Milan. Il cileno ha battuto la concorrenza di Unai Emery. Pellegrini è in vacanza e tra un pò tornerà in Cile dove parteciperà ad un torneo di golf in programma il 22 giugno. Successivamente, partirà per Milano per firmare con il Milan e programmare la prossima stagione.
> 
> 
> Ma c'è anche un altro portale che conferma la notizia: emol.deportes afferma che Pellegrini ha un accordo con i rossoneri collegato però ad una condizione: l'iniezione di milioni per un progetto ambizioso. E questo momento è vicino a concretizzarsi. I rossoneri, infatti, stanno trattando la cessione ad un gruppo di aziende cinesi e l'accordo dovrebbe essere completato nei prossimi giorni. Pellegrini ha già incontrato i dirigenti rossoneri e c'è l'accordo che se la cessione andrà in porto, sarà lui a guidare la rinascita del Diavolo nella prossima stagione. E' lui infatti l'uomo scelto per condurre l'ambizioso progetto che sembra averlo completamente sedotto.



Non mi piace per niente ma almeno significherenno no ItalMilan, quindi mi va anche bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2016)

Essendo sfumato Emery, non vedo alternative migliori. Pellegrini non mi fa impazzire, ma a questo punto ben venga.
Se no qui arriva gente come Giampaolo, Prandelli o Montella... la follia....


----------



## Miracle1980 (8 Giugno 2016)

Montella non mi dispiacerebbe...


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il problema è che io non considero questo pellegrini superiore alla maggior parte degli allenatori italiani, che costerebbero meno e darebbero più garanzie di'integrarsi, ragazzi la Juve è una tritasassi con Allegri... Allegri!!!!
> 
> 
> da come me ne parlate questo mi sembra un Mihalovic con fama internazionale...


Stesso discorso per Emery allora sul fatto che deve integrarsi. Il fatto è che i vari DiFrancesco Montella Ventura Donadoni e compagnia non valgono un pelo pubico di Pellegrini, sia dal punto di vista tattico e per l'esperienza sia per la sua signorilità


----------



## varvez (8 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il problema è che io non considero questo pellegrini superiore alla maggior parte degli allenatori italiani, che costerebbero meno e darebbero più garanzie di'integrarsi, ragazzi la Juve è una tritasassi con Allegri... Allegri!!!!
> 
> 
> da come me ne parlate questo mi sembra un Mihalovic con fama internazionale...


No, non ha nulla a che fare con Sinisa. Pellegrini ha esperienza internazionale e una reputazione, che sommata ad una nuova proprietà attirerebbe anche giocatori più o meno importanti ma che con Brocchi qualsiasi mai si sogberebbero di venire al Milan


----------



## kolao95 (8 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Stesso discorso per Emery allora sul fatto che deve integrarsi. Il fatto è che i vari DiFrancesco Montella Ventura Donadoni e compagnia non valgono un pelo pubico di Pellegrini, sia dal punto di vista tattico e per l'esperienza sia per la sua signorilità



Dal punto di vista tattico Pellegrini è una mezza capra. Il sup City nei tre anni sotto la sua guida ha sempre sofferto le solite problematiche tattiche e lui non è riuscito a limarne mezza.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Stesso discorso per Emery allora sul fatto che deve integrarsi. *Il fatto è che i vari DiFrancesco Montella Ventura Donadoni e compagnia non valgono un pelo pubico di Pellegrin*i, sia dal punto di vista tattico e per l'esperienza sia per la sua signorilità



è un tua rispettabilissima opinione, io sono di tutt'altro avviso...
per me dire che un allenatore straniero è superiore a un Italiano senza averne avuto la controprova nei campi italiani è come affermare a prescindere che i giocatori cinesi sono superiori a quelli argentini,
è proprio una questione di cultura calcistica, gli italiani tatticamente sono avanti, troppo, per quello il nostro campionato fa schifo...
e i Benitez o i Rudy Garcia fanno la figura dei polli.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Senza offesa trovo illogici i vostri commenti,
> e chiaro che Pellegrini significherebbe cessione ai cinesi con annesso nuovo progetto ambizioso,
> però proprio in quell'ottica, Pellegrini, sarebbe tutt'altro che un nome ambizioso, altre ai soliti rischi legati all'ambientamento di un tecnico straniero.
> 
> Capirei si fosse parlato di Guardiola o Mourinho...



Capisco quel che vuoi dire, è non ti do torto, il punto é che sarebbe come passare dal minestrone sll'aragosta, e pur non essendo il migliore al mondo si può già pensare a far un campionato con degli obiettivi importanti, lo scudetto lo escludo x quest'anno anche se investimento 500mln nel mercato, c'è troppo da cambiare, praticamente minimo 7/11 dei titolari


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Capisco quel che vuoi dire, è non ti do torto, il punto é che sarebbe come passare dal minestrone sll'aragosta, e pur non essendo il migliore al mondo si può già pensare a far un campionato con degli obiettivi importanti, lo scudetto lo escludo x quest'anno anche se investimento 500mln nel mercato, c'è troppo da cambiare, praticamente minimo 7/11 dei titolari



Ha comunque allenato squadre come Real Madrid e Manchester City insomma per iniziare a rifondare va più che bene.


----------



## danykz (8 Giugno 2016)

*Clamoroso: Arrivano notizie dal Cile secondo le quali Pellegrini sarebbe già in volo per firmare il contratto con il milan* Fonte: La segunda


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso: Arrivano notizie dal Cile secondo le quali Pellegrini sarebbe già in volo per firmare il contratto con il milan*



La fonte, devi riportare la fonte.


----------



## danykz (8 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La fonte, devi riportare la fonte.



Ma sapete leggere? Sono fonti Cilene, non ci sta una ben precisa


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ha comunque allenato squadre come Real Madrid e Manchester City insomma per iniziare a rifondare va più che bene.



Assolutamente, però riflettendoci capisco perfettamente il pensiero di evorutto, se devi rifondare lo fai da subito nel modo migliore, purtroppo il migliore, secondo molti, era Emery tra i realizzabili, Emery è andato, pellegrini può andar bene, dobbiamo ripartire da zero in fin dei conti


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La fonte, devi riportare la fonte.



Lo ha scritto. News da Cile. Fonti cilene.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (8 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La fonte, devi riportare la fonte.



Calciomercato.com....che riporta un notizia del quotidiano cileno _*La segunda*_


----------



## danykz (8 Giugno 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com....che riporta un notizia del quotidiano cileno _*La segunda*_



Sisi, ho già aggiornato, ma tanto non ci cambia tanto sapere  , mica conosciamo l'attendibilità


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo ha scritto. News da Cile. Fonti cilene.



Si, intendevo in caso ci fosse qualcosa di più specifico. Boh, vediamo!


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Sto frastuono di notizie così in contrasto mi sta facendo uscire di testa


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso: Arrivano notizie dal Cile secondo le quali Pellegrini sarebbe già in volo per firmare il contratto con il milan* Fonte: La segunda



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ha comunque allenato squadre come Real Madrid e Manchester City insomma per iniziare a rifondare va più che bene.



Anche Benitez ha un curriculum di tutto rispetto, dopo di chè è stato surclassato da Sarri


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Giugno 2016)

Sono riuscito a risalire all'originale tratto dal sito de La Segunda.


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso: Arrivano notizie dal Cile secondo le quali Pellegrini sarebbe già in volo per firmare il contratto con il milan* Fonte: La segunda



Se fosse in volo è difficile dire "sarebbe", cos'è gli hanno detto di partire dentro la valigia per non destare sospetto?


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Giugno 2016)

Chiunque va be, perchè vorrebbe dire C-E-S-S-I-O-N-E


----------



## Jino (8 Giugno 2016)

Di altri nomi grossi sul mercato non ce ne stanno. A me non fa impazzire, ma come dico sempre, se arrivano anche giocatori forti il Milan non può che tornare automaticamente competitivo.


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Chiunque va be, perchè vorrebbe dire C-E-S-S-I-O-N-E



Vorrebbe anche dire Brocchi fuori dalle palle, cosa molto importante.


----------



## mistergao (8 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso: Arrivano notizie dal Cile secondo le quali Pellegrini sarebbe già in volo per firmare il contratto con il milan* Fonte: La segunda





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sono riuscito a risalire all'originale tratto dal sito de La Segunda.



Questo mi dà l'idea del classico sgoob di Biscardi...e ora tutti ad aspettarlo a Malpensa


----------



## danykz (8 Giugno 2016)

*Precisazioni sull'indiscrezione di Pellegrini in volo (La segunda); una volta arrivato a Milan, limerà gli ultimi dettagli e poi apporrà la firma sul contratto*


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Precisazioni sull'indiscrezione di Pellegrini in volo (La segunda); una volta arrivato a Milan, limerà gli ultimi dettagli e poi apporrà la firma sul contratto*



Dai che ci leviamo brocchi dalle palle


----------



## daframax (8 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Chiunque va be, perchè vorrebbe dire C-E-S-S-I-O-N-E


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Chiunque va be, perchè vorrebbe dire C-E-S-S-I-O-N-E



.


----------



## Jino (8 Giugno 2016)

Pellegrini significa solo una cosa: cessione.


----------



## Crox93 (8 Giugno 2016)

Spero che arrivi davvero e che questo voglia dire cessione. Non voglio neanche immaginare Pellegrini con l'ItalMilan 
Anche se dubito accetterebbe di lavorare in questa melma.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sono riuscito a risalire all'originale tratto dal sito de La Segunda.



A prescindere da tutto, leggete la descrizione che fanno del Milan, non sono certo 4/5 stagioni di melma che possono cambiar il nostro status,
lo dico per quelli che temono che i grandi giocatori ci rifiuterebbero,
appena tutti avranno la certezza che ci sono i soldi avremo la fila di big che bussano al campanello di via Turati


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Precisazioni sull'indiscrezione di Pellegrini in volo (La segunda); una volta arrivato a Milan, limerà gli ultimi dettagli e poi apporrà la firma sul contratto*



Se fosse vero e sbarca in aereoporto anche le altre testate saranno obbligate a parlarne. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Chiunque va be, perchè vorrebbe dire C-E-S-S-I-O-N-E



.


----------



## Coripra (8 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero e sbarca in aereoporto anche le altre testate saranno obbligate a parlarne. Speriamo bene.



Esatto: silenzio = bufala


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sono riuscito a risalire all'originale tratto dal sito de La Segunda.


Non ce lo vedrei Pellegrini ad allenare Bertolacci, Matri e Pavoletti.
Il suo arrivo eventuale significherebbe solo una cosa...


----------



## Aragorn (8 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Precisazioni sull'indiscrezione di Pellegrini in volo (La segunda); una volta arrivato a Milan, limerà gli ultimi dettagli e poi apporrà la firma sul contratto*



Speriamo che quel _La segunda_ non stia per: dopo Emery ecco la segunda presa per il culo


----------



## siioca (8 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo bene, perché se sbarcherà alla Malpensa significa solo una cosa...


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A prescindere da tutto, leggete la descrizione che fanno del Milan, non sono certo 4/5 stagioni di melma che possono cambiar il nostro status,
> lo dico per quelli che temono che i grandi giocatori ci rifiuterebbero,
> appena tutti avranno la certezza che ci sono i soldi avremo la fila di big che bussano al campanello di via Turati



Il Milan ha sempre avuto l'appellativo di Italian giants, ci sarà un motivo.


----------



## martinmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Mi sa che il volo è disperso nel pacifico..ci va tutto male..


----------



## Kaw (8 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Precisazioni sull'indiscrezione di Pellegrini in volo (La segunda); una volta arrivato a Milan, limerà gli ultimi dettagli e poi apporrà la firma sul contratto*



Grazie per aver riportato la news, ma credo sia una cosa troppo grossa per passare inosservata.
Se vera, da qui a poco le principali fonti dovrebbero darne notizia.
Oltre al fatto che ciò vorrebbe dire che la cessione è praticamente fatta, e le ultime dicono il contrario.


----------



## Nick (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Giugno 2016)

E Ci fosse in panchina nonostante l altissimo non vende?? 

Io cmq sto impazzendo. Fatela finire i n fretta per piacere. 
Non c'è la faccio più


----------



## Coripra (8 Giugno 2016)

.

Evvai... Emery bis


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dal punto di vista tattico Pellegrini è una mezza capra. Il sup City nei tre anni sotto la sua guida ha sempre sofferto le solite problematiche tattiche e lui non è riuscito a limarne mezza.


Non mi pare che in CL abbia fatto schifo quest'anno


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Giugno 2016)

Ah ok.... Ora tutto torna con l ital milan.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Giugno 2016)

Questo è già uno scenario più realistico


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

Ah allora farà scalo a Milano.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

LOL. 

incredibile, ormai i giornali con noi non riescono a beccarne una, che sia una!!!!!


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

o hanno sparato a caso i cileni o l'hanno fatto gli spagnoli... qua nessuno sa nulla


----------



## Dapone (8 Giugno 2016)

Dopo Emery e Pellegrini, il prossimo a firmare per noi è Garcia. 
La squadra più accostata del mondo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

*La notizia originale di "Muchodeporte" è questa qui in basso: non si parla di nessun volo di Pellegrini per la firma col Siviglia, ma si afferma che il tecnico nel mirino del Milan sarebbe la seconda scelta nel caso in cui il Siviglia non riesca ad arrivare a Quique Sanchez Flores.*


----------



## kolao95 (8 Giugno 2016)

Se non si sbrigano ci troveremo costretti davvero a tenere Brocchi pure con i cinesi.


----------



## malos (8 Giugno 2016)

Meglio che non venga, vedo già i titoloni dei giornali: Da una squadra di Brocchi ad una di Pellegrini


----------



## sballotello (8 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Meglio che non venga, vedo già i titoloni dei giornali: Da una squadra di Brocchi ad una di Pellegrini



Con Berlusconi Pellegrini non verrebbe mai, ma se ti piace cosi tanto l'idea che berlusca continui con brocchi e l'italmilan..contento te


----------



## malos (8 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Con Berlusconi Pellegrini non verrebbe mai, ma se ti piace cosi tanto l'idea che berlusca continui con brocchi e l'italmilan..contento te



Era ovviamente una battuta, non ne farò più finchè il clima non cambia.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Con Berlusconi Pellegrini non verrebbe mai, ma se ti piace cosi tanto l'idea che berlusca continui con brocchi e l'italmilan..contento te



Quoto, figurarsi se in caso Pellegrini passa dagli sceicchi a Pavocoso, Poli, Pornodivo ecc


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La notizia originale è questa qui in basso: non si parla di nessun volo di Pellegrini per la firma col Siviglia, ma si afferma che il tecnico nel mirino del Milan sarebbe la seconda scelta nel caso in cui il Siviglia non riesca ad arrivare a Quique Sanchez Flores.*






danykz ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso: Arrivano notizie dal Cile secondo le quali Pellegrini sarebbe già in volo per firmare il contratto con il milan* Fonte: La segunda





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sono riuscito a risalire all'originale tratto dal sito de La Segunda.





danykz ha scritto:


> *Precisazioni sull'indiscrezione di Pellegrini in volo (La segunda); una volta arrivato a Milan, limerà gli ultimi dettagli e poi apporrà la firma sul contratto*



.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La notizia originale è questa qui in basso: non si parla di nessun volo di Pellegrini per la firma col Siviglia, ma si afferma che il tecnico nel mirino del Milan sarebbe la seconda scelta nel caso in cui il Siviglia non riesca ad arrivare a Quique Sanchez Flores.*



sono stanco anche solo di pensarlo, ma... aspettiamo e vediamo...


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

Emery PSG
Pellegrini Siviglia

E ci siamo. Su su il prossimo..Garcia? Villas Boas?


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Precisazioni sull'indiscrezione di Pellegrini in volo (La segunda); una volta arrivato a Milan, limerà gli ultimi dettagli e poi apporrà la firma sul contratto*



Sembrano molto convinti...


----------



## sballotello (8 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Era ovviamente una battuta, non ne farò più finchè il clima non cambia.



ah, allora scusa perchè non l'avevo capito


----------



## malos (8 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ah, allora scusa perchè non l'avevo capito



No problem


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Precisazioni sull'indiscrezione di Pellegrini in volo (La segunda); una volta arrivato a Milan, limerà gli ultimi dettagli e poi apporrà la firma sul contratto*



Mi ricorda il sito belga che l'anno scorso disse che Witsel aveva già firmato.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda il sito belga che l'anno scorso disse che Witsel aveva già firmato.


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2016)

Keep calm and sign Pellegrini.


----------



## Coripra (8 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Era ovviamente una battuta, non ne farò più finchè il clima non cambia.



A me era piaciuta


----------



## malos (8 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> A me era piaciuta



Menomale vah...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso: Arrivano notizie dal Cile secondo le quali Pellegrini sarebbe già in volo per firmare il contratto con il milan* Fonte: La segunda



Nessuna conferma per ora in Italia.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quoto, figurarsi se in caso Pellegrini passa dagli sceicchi a Pavocoso, Poli, Pornodivo ecc



Weeh. stiamo parlando della seconda scelta del Siviglia...


----------



## Miracle1980 (8 Giugno 2016)

Considerate le ore passate...sembra che Pellegrini stia volando da Marte verso Milano.
Penso che da domani inizierò anche io a fare il giornalista. Ho fantasia da vendere.


----------



## danykz (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Però per ora nessun riscontro su testate italiane...



Visto quante ne azzeccano le testate italiane oserei dire che é quasi una conferma


----------



## danykz (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## anakyn101 (8 Giugno 2016)

Vedrete che andrà al Siviglia che ha appena perso Emery


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Cambia poco x quanto mi riguarda, soffrire stasera o tra 10 giorni é uguale, tanto se va male tutto porta alla non cessione...


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (8 Giugno 2016)

Almeno significherebbe cessione.
Bicchiere mezzo pieno!


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo ti sei informato sugli orari di Malpensa....



Ho le mie fonti 















Basta andare sul sito di Malpensa e vedere gli aerei in arrivo.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (8 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ma anche arrivasse come facciamo a saperlo con certezza ??!



Se arriva i giornalisti sono già lì.
Non speriamoci troppo, mi ricordo ancora l'altro anno della notizia dai quotidiani belgi che Witsel sarebbe arrivato in aereo.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ma anche arrivasse come facciamo a saperlo con certezza ??!



In giornali inizierebbero a dire che sta andando a firmare con l'Inter


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ma anche arrivasse come facciamo a saperlo con certezza ??!



Dovesse arrivare a Milano sarebbe importante..


----------



## Nick (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Ma è tutta una bufala dai...non speriamoci troppo


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## siioca (8 Giugno 2016)

Mi sa che prima delle future firme del passaggio societario non ci sarà nessun arrivo, dato che se non si farà ci sarà Brocchi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma poi arriva stasera e con chi firma?


Col condor


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

*Non risulta da nessuna parte, nemmeno su Segunda, che Pellegrini sia partito alle ore 22-23, quindi ogni considerazione su un suo eventuale arrivo è frutto di congetture personali. Chi è partito per la Malpensa faccia inversione di marcia.

Le ultime notizie verificate sono queste quotate qui in basso*



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La notizia originale è questa qui in basso: non si parla di nessun volo di Pellegrini per la firma col Siviglia, ma si afferma che il tecnico nel mirino del Milan sarebbe la seconda scelta nel caso in cui il Siviglia non riesca ad arrivare a Quique Sanchez Flores.*






danykz ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso: Arrivano notizie dal Cile secondo le quali Pellegrini sarebbe già in volo per firmare il contratto con il milan* Fonte: La segunda





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sono riuscito a risalire all'originale tratto dal sito de La Segunda.





danykz ha scritto:


> *Precisazioni sull'indiscrezione di Pellegrini in volo (La segunda); una volta arrivato a Milan, limerà gli ultimi dettagli e poi apporrà la firma sul contratto*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Domanda: Come mai se Berlusconi è sicuro di rispondere no, non ha fatto rinnovare il contratto a Brocco?? Sempre per discorsi elettorali (illudere coloro che credono nella cessione?)


----------



## ignaxio (8 Giugno 2016)

Adesso anche sportmediaset rilancia le indiscrezioni dal sudamerica


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Domanda: Come mai se Berlusconi è sicuro di rispondere no, non ha fatto rinnovare il contratto a Brocco?? *Sempre per discorsi elettorali (illudere coloro che credono nella cessione*?)



.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Non risulta da nessuna parte, nemmeno su Segunda, che Pellegrini sia partito alle ore 22-23, quindi ogni considerazione su un suo eventuale arrivo è frutto di congetture personali. Chi è partito per la Malpensa faccia inversione di marcia.*


"Sarebbe già in volo".. "Una volta arrivato a Milano limerà i dettagli e opporrà la firma"... Era in volo o no? Non sto capendo niente


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> "Sarebbe già in volo".. "Una volta arrivato a Milano limerà i dettagli e opporrà la firma"... Era in volo o no? Non sto capendo niente



La notizia è quella già riportata, e peraltro è di ieri, Pellegrini sarebbe in volo verso l'Italia per limare gli ultimi dettagli. Stop.


----------



## ps18ps (8 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Domanda: Come mai se Berlusconi è sicuro di rispondere no, non ha fatto rinnovare il contratto a Brocco?? Sempre per discorsi elettorali (illudere coloro che credono nella cessione?)



ottima domanda. infondo oggi è l'8 giugno tra un mese dovrebbe esserci il ritiro e non abbiamo ancora un allenatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Adesso anche sportmediaset rilancia le indiscrezioni dal sudamerica



C'è già d aun po' ma parla solo di averlo bloccato, non che è in viaggio per firmare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

ma avete capito vero che era tutta una stupidata ?


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> ottima domanda. infondo oggi è l'8 giugno tra un mese dovrebbe esserci il ritiro e *non abbiamo ancora un allenatore*.


Ti sbagli di grosso


----------



## ps18ps (8 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli di grosso



scusa adesso sotto contratto per la prossima stagione chi c'è?


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> scusa adesso sotto contratto per la prossima stagione chi c'è?



Brocchi fino al 30 Giugno..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Non risulta da nessuna parte, nemmeno su Segunda, che Pellegrini sia partito alle ore 22-23, quindi ogni considerazione su un suo eventuale arrivo è frutto di congetture personali. Chi è partito per la Malpensa faccia inversione di marcia.
> 
> Le ultime notizie verificate sono queste quotate qui in basso*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La notizia originale è questa qui in basso: non si parla di nessun volo di Pellegrini per la firma col Siviglia, ma si afferma che il tecnico nel mirino del Milan sarebbe la seconda scelta nel caso in cui il Siviglia non riesca ad arrivare a Quique Sanchez Flores.*






danykz ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso: Arrivano notizie dal Cile secondo le quali Pellegrini sarebbe già in volo per firmare il contratto con il milan* Fonte: La segunda





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sono riuscito a risalire all'originale tratto dal sito de La Segunda.





danykz ha scritto:


> *Precisazioni sull'indiscrezione di Pellegrini in volo (La segunda); una volta arrivato a Milan, limerà gli ultimi dettagli e poi apporrà la firma sul contratto*



*Prima di postare una notizia verificate che alla fonte si dica esattamente quello, altrimenti prendiamo fischi per fiaschi. Se non siete sicuri comunicate la notizia allo staff, ci penseremo noi a verificare. Grazie.*


----------



## ps18ps (8 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Brocchi fino al 30 Giugno..



se è per questo fino al 30 giugno abbiamo anche seedorf


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2016)

*Sportmediaset: l'arrivo di Pellegrini potrebbe non essere legato alla cessione del club.*


----------



## Gekyn (8 Giugno 2016)

tifo'o ha scritto:


> *sportmediaset: L'arrivo di pellegrini potrebbe non essere legato alla cessione del club.*



*Potrebbe*


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: l'arrivo di Pellegrini potrebbe non essere legato alla cessione del club.*



Mah, non credo proprio. Pellegrini una squadra decente la troverebbe, piuttosto che venire con i pagliacci.


----------



## danjr (8 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: l'arrivo di Pellegrini potrebbe non essere legato alla cessione del club.*



Certo, come no! Tra l'altro avrà uno stipendio talmente basso che per mantenerlo bisognerebbe vendere metà rosa. Credibile


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: l'arrivo di Pellegrini potrebbe non essere legato alla cessione del club.*


Ne ho sentite di tutti i colori ma questa supera tutte... Seppur a molti qui nel forum non piace(me compreso) verrebbe nel Milan per puntare alla salvezza dopo aver allenato comunque squadre come real Madrid e Manchester city certo ahahah


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: l'arrivo di Pellegrini potrebbe non essere legato alla cessione del club.*



Sempre e solo condizionale, avevate proprio ragione, questi non sanno davvero una mazza


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: l'arrivo di Pellegrini potrebbe non essere legato alla cessione del club.*



Forse una delle migliori cavolate in assoluto...mamma mia che schifo


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

L'agente di Pellegrini ha smentito tutto sul Milan..


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> L'agente di Pellegrini ha smentito tutto sul Milan..



cvd


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: l'arrivo di Pellegrini potrebbe non essere legato alla cessione del club.*


Chi è, l'esperto di mercato Bargiggia?


----------

